# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Translate lyrics, please

## Tu-160

*Jak Zapomnieć* 
Ile dałbym by zapomnieć cię
Wszystkie chwile te, kt

----------


## Jasper May

Cool. Never heard a Polish rap before.  ::  Must say it's not that difficult to understand most words if you know Russian. I mean, w moje serce, w droga' strona' are nearly identical to their Russian equivalents.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Cool. Never heard a Polish rap before.  Must say it's not that difficult to understand most words if you know Russian. I mean, w moje serce, w droga' strona' are nearly identical to their Russian equivalents.

 I barely can understand half of this.

----------


## al

> Cool. Never heard a Polish rap before.  Must say it's not that difficult to understand most words if you know Russian. I mean, w moje serce, w droga' strona' are nearly identical to their Russian equivalents.

 There are times, when understanding of Russian confuses more than helps. For example, look at the title - "Jak Zapomnieć". It is natural for Russian to assume it means "Как запомнить", but the real meaning is exactly the opposite - "Как забыть"  :: .

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by Jasper May  Cool. Never heard a Polish rap before.  Must say it's not that difficult to understand most words if you know Russian. I mean, w moje serce, w droga' strona' are nearly identical to their Russian equivalents.   There are times, when understanding of Russian confuses more than helps. For example, look at the title - "Jak Zapomnie?". It is natural for Russian to assume it means "Как запомнить", but the real meaning is exactly the opposite - "Как забыть" .

 Right. Well, this one doesn't confuse me because I still remember a little Polish from the times when I was studying it, but still there are many words that I can't understand.  
Anyway, it begins: 
How much would I give to forget you, 
All those minutes which are on it/on them (don't really understand this place)
because I want to not to think about this already,
to blow away all the memories... 
("blow away" is used in the literal sense - "сдуть")

----------


## al

> All those minutes which are on it/on them

 Maybe it is 'niebo', not 'nie bo'? "Все те разы, когда на небо хотел"?

----------


## translationsnmru

> Maybe it is 'niebo', not 'nie bo'? "Все те разы, когда на небо хотел"?

 Не получается. Потому что, во-первых,  s? - это 3 лицо мн. числа от "быть" (как фр. sont, старорусское "суть"). Во-вторых, chce - это настоящее время (хочу). А "nie" здесь - это винительный падеж либо от "ono" (оно - личное местоименее 3 л. ср. рода) либо от "one" (3 л. мн. числа не мужского рода).

----------


## al

> Originally Posted by al  
> Maybe it is 'niebo', not 'nie bo'? "Все те разы, когда на небо хотел"?   Не получается. Потому что, во-первых,  s? - это 3 лицо мн. числа от "быть" (как фр. sont, старорусское "суть"). Во-вторых, chce - это настоящее время (хочу). А "nie" здесь - это винительный падеж либо от "ono" (оно - личное местоименее 3 л. ср. рода) либо от "one" (3 л. мн. числа не мужского рода).

 Да это-то всё понятно, только не складывается в законченное предложение почему-то   ::  А 'bo' что здесь может значить?

----------


## maati

For me it is all about the rhythm and by this "ktore sa na nie bo chce" the writer really meant: "ktore sa na nie*bie*, bo chce". Because of the rhythm it was impossible to put an extra syllable, but the effect is great- you get a smooth transition form "nie" to "bo", a there's heaven (niebo; prepositional case: niebie) somewhere there. 
Let's carry on then: 
How much would I give to forget you, 
All those minutes which are in the [sky] 'cos I want
not to think about it already, to blow away all the memories
like settled dust,
just like that not to remember
the situations when the heart is kneeling
I know
I won't get away though I want to
I hope that you know it too. 
I can see you again in front of my eyes
I can't get to sleep again,  overcome with dreams
I devote everything to the thought
When I felt you beside me then I felt I had everything
This is all that's left after me - only you & lots of dreams
How much would I give to forget it all
Now there's no us and I don't want to be where you are
You'll stand in front of me, you always do this to me in my dreams
I will watch you leaving although I'd like to turn away
I'll be thinking what I would give to somebody who could turn back the time
Who could stop the hands of time just for that moment
when I met you,
I would go the other way 
That was a daydream when dreams came true
Everything was so real, time was passing so fast
Just us, surrounded by the walls (of our flat), but so free
It was important that you were close to me and I felt at ease
You remember all those days, whole months 
You remember you want to forget, I can't, I know I'm wrong 
[I got tired; to be continued...]

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

maati, do you speak Polish?

----------


## Tambakis

> maati, do you speak Polish?

 
May I direct your attention to the left of your screen, notice his location.  ::

----------


## aggie

Well..I think that this part 
Wszystkie chwile te, kt?re s? na nie bo chce 
Nie my?le? o tym ju?... 
is:
all this minutes which are wrong, coz I want
dont think about it any more... 
here "kt?re s? na nie" it meant that (memories, minutes), which are wrong, which are unhappy...something like that. I can't see a word "sky" there.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Well..I think that this part 
> Wszystkie chwile te, kt?re s? na nie bo chce 
> Nie my?le? o tym ju?... 
> is:
> all this minutes which are wrong, coz I want
> dont think about it any more... 
> here "kt?re s? na nie" it meant that (memories, minutes), which are wrong, which are unhappy...something like that. I can't see a word "sky" there.

 Thanks for explanation, Aggie, I thought something was fishy here  :: . 
so "byc' na nie" means "to be wrong"? Is this an idiom or something?

----------


## aggie

In songs sometimes people use connections of words which isn't use in language (on a street or in books) but which fit to the song and to the music of this song.
I've never heard that some of my friends say "chwile sa na nie", you can use these words "byc' na nie" about a person, who don't agree with anything...but I've never heard "byc' na nie" with connection about a thing.
Here (in this song) "byc' na nie" means just be unhappy, wrong, sad..something like that

----------


## translationsnmru

> In songs sometimes people use connections of words which isn't use in language (on a street or in books) but which fit to the song and to the music of this song.
> I've never heard that some of my friends say "chwile sa na nie", you can use these words "byc' na nie" about a person, who don't agree with anything...but I've never heard "byc' na nie" with connection about a thing.
> Here (in this song) "byc' na nie" means just be unhappy, wrong, sad..something like that

 So, "on (ona) jest na nie" would mean that this person doesn't agree with anything? Sort of very negative person? Interesting  ::

----------


## aggie

Hehe  ::  yes  ::  but u can say that only in speaking language and this isn't very popular.

----------


## kamka

actually, I'd say "być na nie" doesn't necessary mean that someones all the way negative about stuff, it's like a slang, spoken thing, meaning more or less something like "i don't agree". oi, en example: it was often used when poland was to join EU and a persond asked wether they want it or not, was usually answering "jestem na tak/nie" meaning they wanted it to happen, or not. 
Basically "być na nie" means they don't like it, don't agree, and in that song, just like aggie said, it would stand for the moments that are wrong, that bring bad memories.

----------


## greeneyedguy

Could someone help me to translate this polish text  :: , Thx 
"wiec jestem w Kijowie, prawie nic nie zrobilam, na razie rozgladam dookola, co sie dzieje, zmiany ida pomalutku, jeszczie niema zadnych ofert pracy, chocziaz prawie wszystcy krzycza iz potrzebuja mlodych, doswiadczonych i td ::  jestem szczesliwa iz jestem poblizu Wiktora, chocziaz teraz ma wiecej tych tlumaczen. zbliza sie 8 marca (wiem co o tym myslisz  ::  ale kupilam bilet na patricie kaas, (wymarzony 1 koncert) u nas to tanje kosztuje niz w w-wie ::  
a jak u ciebie? czy juz wszystko zalatwilas przed wyjazdem, czy masz juz wszyskie dokumenty?  mam nadzieje ze juz tylko liczysz dni przed wyjazdem, chodzisz na piwko s przyjacolmi, a nie biegasz po roznych urzedach ::  kiedy opuszczasz polske? 
czekam na twoje emaile"

----------

